

Drop It Like It’s DropBox - bootload
http://gigaom.com/2008/03/11/drop-it-like-its-drop-box/

======
ph0rque
> The concept was cooked up by Drew Houston and Arash Ferdowsi, MIT dropouts
> and Y! Combinator alumni who are running their three-person startup out of a
> studio apartment in San Francisco.

So, does each one count as 1.5 people on average?

~~~
aston
It's them plus me. Actually, for the record, only Arash dropped out.

